# INCREDIBLE Daisy pics!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy was a total ham last night... so I thought I had to share all the new photos....

Here is one of Daisy konked out on my chest while I read....










and here is where it gets good... Daisy now does art with her annointing.... she likes to give herself moustaches.... and is quite proud of them, if I wipe them off she does another... here is the face she starts with....









She's totally saying I'm going to do it... moustache.... wait for it... wait for it...









... yes it does appear to need more moustache on the other side.....

................ ok, brace yourself for the next shot... I think I laughed for an hour straight afterwards.....










HAHAHAHA.

And one more picture from breakfast this mornign, she's such a good eater!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE DAISY!!!!!!!

What amazing pictures!! She is the most adorable thing in the world. I love her little bed. I love her moustache. I love her little armssticking out from under the covers. I love her little sleepy face.

And I love, love, love the smile!!

Such a great way to start the day! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's so adorable and such a a cutie  I love the pics, especially the little arms sticking out from the blankets


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. That big toofy grin is priceless! She looks so pleased with herself and that wacky moustache!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy does make life seem worthwile doesn't she? 

Such a little inspiration and light in my heart. Although Max, my big man cat, is quite jealous lately, but he gets right in there too and tries to cradle and spoon with Daisy and I on the couch. 

Oh and I tuck the blankets under her front arms as her little hands tend to twitch in her sleep if I don't either give her a little pillow or hold her hands with my finger tip.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahahahahaha that just made my day.
Thank you for these


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

From a sleeping angel to a photo ham!!! I love it!!!!!!! Toofers galore! Nothing like a big toofy smile on a pretty little angel.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

These are soooooo adorable! Totally made my morning - thanks for sharing!

SO glad Daisy is doing so well, and making such great strides. You're such a good hedgie-mom!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw she's ao cuteee. Put me in a good mood for my four hour math class. Thank you for sharing


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

hahah "I'm gonna do it!!! Wait for it..." seems like Daisy and you make a great pair. She looks so happy. Great shots.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Omg that picture of her smiling is like the greatest picture ever!!!! I def laughed my butt off!!!!!! She is too precious! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

So adorable!!! Love the smile at the end.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: Omg I love that big cheesy smile! Definitely made my day. She is such a treasure!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What awesome photos. She is adorable and obviously loves being pampered.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I am sneaking a peek at the form while at work this afternoon and I had all I could do to contain myself from screaming out "OMGosh, I LOVE Daisy!!!!" Thanks for making my day girls!

Shhhhhhhh, the boss in right in the next office!!! :twisted: :twisted: 
Kathy


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She is adorable! I am so glad she is doing well. I wish Link would let me do all that to him! He has been such a puffer-pants lately. 

Keep up the good work with your little girl!!! <3


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I have never seen such a relaxed hedgie! Wow is she ever CUUUUTE!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Pickle said:


> I have never seen such a relaxed hedgie! Wow is she ever CUUUUTE!!!


 Daisy is so relaxed as she's partially paralyzed. But she is a total trooper and inspiration with her determination to just be a sweet little pecan!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

KathyTNY said:


> Shhhhhhhh, the boss in right in the next office!!! :twisted: :twisted:
> Kathy


I totally just laughed out loud (at work) at the big smiley picture. Love it!


----------



## CanadianHedgie (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW! those pics are just amazing! I can't get Lola to stay still long enough to get even 1 good pic!! I am a very new owner still so she is still getting use to me, so maybe that has something to do with it. lol.


----------

